# NES sur Mac



## lili_leo (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour !

Il y a peu, j'ai ressorti du placard ma vieille Nintendo Entertainment System, qui est en excellent état. Prise d'un élan de nostalgie, j'aimerai me cloîtrer chez moi pour replonger dans les jeux de mon enfance, et donc trouver un moyen de la connecter à mon iMac pour m'en servir comme écran, car il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai plus de TV.

Donc je me suis dit, ça doit être faisable de bidouiller des branchement et de trouver / fabriquer des adaptateur pour que tout ça fonctionne, et en plus c'est marrant ... seulement voilà, j'y connais pas grand chose. 


La NES est dotée d'une vieille prise péritel, comme on avait sur nos magnétoscopes !

En regardant un peu sur le net, j'ai (plus ou moins) compris que la grosse difficulté était de passer de l'analogique au numérique. Mais à la fois, en constatant l'existence de certains câbles, je me suis dit que ça semblait très simple :

Par exemple, si je trouve (ça doit exister) un cable avec d'un côté un branchement péritel femelle, et de l'autre un branchement VGA, et que j'associe ça à un adaptateur Apple Mini DisplayPort vers VGA, et ben ... tadaaaa ça marche ? non ? 

Ça me parait trop facile pour être une vraie solution ... et comme j'y connais rien, je voudrai pas acheter des trucs pour qu'au final il n'y ait zéro résultat ...

Alors, vous en pensez quoi ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse, j'espère que je suis dans le bon sujet ...

Lili - future no life


----------



## lpl (5 Juin 2011)

T'as pensé aux émulateurs NES direct su ton mac ... regardes sur google.


----------



## lili_leo (7 Juin 2011)

Oui, on me dit ça, mais rien ne remplace la bonne vieille manette nintendo, et le plaisir de mettre les cassettes de jeu dans cette vieille machine qui fait "klong" ... je suis une nostalgique romantique, que veux tu ! 

Mais personne n'a jamais fait ça ? 
C'est peut être idiot et naïf ce que je vais dire, mais un mac devrait pouvoir être capable de fonctionner à peu près comme une TV : transmettre l'image et le son, non ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Juin 2011)

Ma Game Cube est reliée a mon Mac par les prises jaunes/rouges/Blancs sur ma clef Elgato EyeTV Diversity. 

Tu ne peux pas brancher ta NES comme ça?  

PS: je comprends ton plaisir a tenir la manette  

Et pour certains jeux, la manette c'est le pied. J'avoue que pour les jeux de voiture, je préfère mettre une manette de l'Xboite 360 sur le Mac que jouer avec les flèches ^^


----------



## edd72 (7 Juin 2011)

Oui, le miniDP sur ta machine est une SORTIE, pas une entrée.
Il te faut une carte d'acquisition ou une carte TV avec entrée.


----------



## lili_leo (10 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !!!  

DarkMoineau, j'ai regardé les clef elegato et effectivement, ça a l'air d'être la meilleure solution.
Mais ils disent :

"Attention cependant, la norme PAL 60 Hz utilisé par certains jeux nest pas supportée."

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ? 

Et en utilisant ça avec ta GameCube, est-ce que tu n'as pas un délai de décalage par rapport à si tu branchais ta console directement sur une télé ?

Sinon le branchement pour la NES est un cable SCART donc il faut que j'adapte. j'ai vu que pour moins de 10 balles je peux avoir ça :






et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et un câble 3 RCA (mâle vers mâle). Ça va marcher vous croyez ? Parce que bon, ça coûte une blinde quand même ce petit machin...  ça serait con de l'acheter pour rien...


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Juin 2011)

Il y a un réglage a faire, la suppression de la mise en mémoire tampon je crois.


----------

